# b14 sentra/200sx



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

i hate to look around for this easy question so here it is:
what are the differences in the two?
which one is better to own?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*both.*

Both are good to own, i prefer the 200, cause its mine .. sentra is a nice family car, the 200 is lighter, and has nicer tails.. IMHO... well.. whichever, good reliable cars.. just get the SE-R


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

is that all? just the light huh, well can you show me the difference. yes i am looking for a ser, is there a 200sx ser or is it called a sentra


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well.. why would you want sentra Se-R..? lol..

Se-r is good for 140HP 2.0L engine
SE is a whopping 87HP 1.6L

SE-r has better brakes, and is better..
i wish i had an SE-R


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *SE is a whopping 87HP 1.6L*


Huh? It's a whopping 115HP 1.6l. Don't try to make the 1.6 sound even slower than it already is!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

wtf there is no difference between 200sx and sentra


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

the sentra se has 115hp to the crank, not to the wheels.
and Blood206, the difference is that the 200sx is a 2doorsentra. im surprised no one mentioned this already


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

thank you for the answer


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

*well...*

Well.. i figure most people who do any study whatsoever on any car they want to buy would easily figure that a Sentra and 200sx, would be related... considering everything for these cars are usually listed together.. ""headers nissan 200sx/sentra 1.6l" etc etc


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

the thing is what company changes the name of car just because of the # of doors? common


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

so in the years 95 through 99 did anything change with the engine or body?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Niss200SXGTR said:


> *well.. why would you want sentra Se-R..? lol..
> 
> Se-r is good for 140HP 2.0L engine
> SE is a whopping 87HP 1.6L
> ...





> *
> the sentra se has 115hp to the crank, not to the wheels.
> and Blood206, the difference is that the 200sx is a 2doorsentra. im surprised no one mentioned this already*



Yeah ,,,,you are comparing a built (really built) SE-R with 140whp and a bone stock 1.6 with 87 whp.... not really a fair comparision..

if you are going to throw numbers up make sure you do the research and are passing on accurate quotes.

Bone stock GA16DE = 89-91 whp
Bone Stock SR20DE = 119-121 whp

Less if it's an automatic transmission

and like rios said... on the B14 the 200SX is a 2 door and the Sentra is a 4 door. That is a big diff to a lot of people. 

The 200sx has a sportier look, but was only available from 1995-98... there were small cosmetic changes made through those years, but very minor changes.. like the 98 came with white gauge faces.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*SE-r was not offered in the 98 sentra.*

it is the SE in 98 but does run the 2L motor. its a nice ride... it also has a little different body kit and bumper from the SE-r 200. they are both nice... just depends on what you want. i like 4 doors.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

yeah..i think nissan was trying to drive sales by getting rid of the sentra name on their sportier compact. also trying to confuse the hell out of people by bringing back a name of a car that used to be a rwd two door.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

whhaaa>> I thought SE-R was 140 stock!??!?! shit.. my bad


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

he's talking about at the wheels... the se-r was 140 at the crank.


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

whoops, i feel stupider


----------



## nss200sx (Jul 16, 2002)

the se-r is 140 stock hp and 137 lbs of tq but the sentra and the se-r are not the exact same....i mean most things are compatible for both cars but when it comes to the engine it usually says sentra and 1.6 200sx then you got the se-r which has its own listings cause the engine is bigger...but other than the engine the 2 cars are basically te same...the se-r if juss got more muscle you could say...


casey


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

yes, and don't forget that if you're lucky enough to find a '98-99 se or se-l, you'll also be blessed with 4 doors, and the 140hp sr20.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

The SE-R is 140 HP stock, not 140 WHP.!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

It depends on what ur looking to do with the car.
Lets use the 97 200SX SE-R model vs the 97 Sentra GXE.
The 200SX is a 2.0 with 140 HP. The Sentra is a 1.6 115.
Torque- 200SX [email protected] rpm, sentra [email protected]

You can see what you would go for if you planned on racing.
If you just want it as a family car.....

200SX gets 23mpg in the city, the sentra get 29mpg
the 200SX seats 4, the sentra seats 5
the 200sx has 10.4 cubic feet of cargo capacity, the sentra is 11

Its a matter of what ur looking for. 200SX is a better racer hands down. No competition


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

> 200SX gets 23mpg in the city, the sentra get 29mpg
> the 200SX seats 4, the sentra seats 5
> the 200sx has 10.4 cubic feet of cargo capacity, the sentra is 11
> 
> [/B]



if the 200SX only sits 4 how come mine came with 3 seat belts in the rear.. ???


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

luvregals said:


> *
> 
> 
> if the 200SX only sits 4 how come mine came with 3 seat belts in the rear.. ??? *


i think he meant comfortably.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

rios said:


> *
> i think he meant comfortably. *


If that's the case, then mine seats ONE comfortably.....ME!!! BY MYSELF!!! ONE!!! The added people will just weigh the car down and make me slower than it already is.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

adampeshek said:


> *Hondas are like a tampon, every pussy has one.*


Love the quote, adampeshek. That needs to be on a shirt!


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

Blood206 said:


> *wtf there is no difference between 200sx and sentra *


the 200sx and sentra come with the same motor the 1.6 but the 200sx offers the SR20DE engine which gains more of bolt ons than other cars......ask yourself this question 2 doors are lighter (duh) 140hp is faster that 115hp (duh)..... this is what you should ask yourself do you want the car that every sentra and 200sx SE owners want or do you wanna get something else?????


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

well, this 200SX owner wants a SR20DET motor.. but i doubt i can afford it, nevertheless FIND ONE i the us, oR Pass emissions


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *this is what you should ask yourself do you want the car that every sentra and 200sx SE owners want or do you wanna get something else????? *


No offense, but I really don't want an SE-R. I like my car just the way it is. Fast ain't always everything.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *the 200sx and sentra come with the same motor the 1.6 but the 200sx offers the SR20DE engine which gains more of bolt ons than other cars......ask yourself this question 2 doors are lighter (duh) 140hp is faster that 115hp (duh)..... this is what you should ask yourself do you want the car that every sentra and 200sx SE owners want or do you wanna get something else????? *


partialy right........ but not all the way right. When they split the Sentra into 2 models they did loose the 2.0L in the Sentra for a time. But! There is always a but.... the 98 SE and 99 SE-L both carry the sr20de motor standard. they also come with a little nicer exterior apearance. sideskirts and such. Now as for 2 doors being lighter.... who cares!! people will do some shit to try and be fast. make your car fast without loosing anything and i will be impressed. I personaly like 4 doors. i just like the way they look when they are dumped and sitting on 17's. yeah yeah... i know. 17's are heavy. the import world to me is about not only speed but also looks. if the extra 15 lbs is going to loose you races... then invest in a better mod or get some more mods to make the 15 lbs go away.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

well i have a sentra and it is on 17's. But just think about this, since the tires are of better quality than stock, you peel out less and put more tread to the ground. Sure the 200sx is lighter but with a few mods say intake and a timing advancement, the sentra should have a better power to weight ratio and beat the 200sx.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *
> 
> No offense, but I really don't want an SE-R. I like my car just the way it is. Fast ain't always everything. *


i agree. It's the same as all of the people with sunfires and cavaliers who want the z24 and gt model. I was happy with my sunfire being the slow thing it was. I didn't need a GT. I decided when it was time to get something different, it was time to get something completley different. I also decided it was time to get something that ran the quarter in under 17secs stock.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

nak1 said:


> *
> 
> partialy right........ but not all the way right. When they split the Sentra into 2 models they did loose the 2.0L in the Sentra for a time. But! There is always a but.... the 98 SE and 99 SE-L both carry the sr20de motor standard. they also come with a little nicer exterior apearance. sideskirts and such. Now as for 2 doors being lighter.... who cares!! people will do some shit to try and be fast. make your car fast without loosing anything and i will be impressed. I personaly like 4 doors. i just like the way they look when they are dumped and sitting on 17's. yeah yeah... i know. 17's are heavy. the import world to me is about not only speed but also looks. if the extra 15 lbs is going to loose you races... then invest in a better mod or get some more mods to make the 15 lbs go away. *


im not sure if what your saying is all that true either. my buddy i know has a 98 se and he doesnt have the sr20 and as far as the SE-L i never heard of it and if i think about it i think it was a very rare car to find


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*if your buddy does infact have a 98 SE...*

the he has the 2L motor unless someone opted to swap a different motor into it for some strange reason. I have no doubt that the 98 and 99 sentra's did come in the SR20DE and they where the SE and SE-L respectively.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*quick info...*

The 1998 200sx *SE* stock is equipt w/a GA16DE, not the SR20 unless its the *SER* model.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

im not sure if what your saying is all that true either. my buddy i know has a 98 se and he doesnt have the sr20 and as far as the SE-L i never heard of it and if i think about it i think it was a very rare car to find [/B][/QUOTE]


sentras did have a sr20 in the 98 and 99 models...

the only se that had a ga was a 98 200sx se.....

99 se-l are not that rare ,plenty of members on this board have 99-sel


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i'll agree that there are members with se-l's on the forums (most stay on the sr20 board), but these are few and far between. and i know that in this part of the country/state...the '98/99 se/se-l are extremely hard to find.
oh, and whoever finally said that the only se with the ga16 was the '98 200sx se, thank you. the '98 sentra se DID come stock with an sr20.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i have seen about 7 or maybe 8 sentra se models on the streets around my house ...

thats why i thought they were common...
but your right ,now that i think of it 98 & 99 sentra se's probably only sold a couple of thousand if that much.... gxe was the top selling sentra in those years...


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

*Re: quick info...*



my420sx said:


> *The 1998 200sx SE stock is equipt w/a GA16DE, not the SR20 unless its the SER model. *


very right... but we where talking sentra's here.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: quick info...*



nak1 said:


> *
> 
> very right... but we where talking sentra's here. *


were we? sorry I thought the thread was _b14 sentra/200sx_ in general....mah bad


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much less for a automatic???? 5-10 hp? or more


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i know that 98 200sx se-r have the sr20 and im not sure about sentra's cause i wasnt looking for a 4 door. And i think that the Northwest didnt have much se-l when the model came out


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

F**k the 200sx only has 87 whp, that sux


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn this thread is old


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

you forgot about prices, the sentra will cost a little less, and the insurance is alot lesss for the sentra. That's something to think about if your my age (20).


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Did they make an SE 200sx in 1995. My body look alittle larger than my friends 96 200sx plu my tail lights are the same as the sentra's.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Yes they made an SE in 95. Sorry but this thread was somehow RE-OPENED after almost a year. Kinda old news. Thread Closed.

PS - please watch the language. OR at least try to censor it a little.


----------

